# Vis-Queen Vapor Barrier



## LIAM (Sep 18, 2008)

My garage is insulated but not sheetrocked yet. The insulation has the vapor barrier w/ paper backing. Unfortunately, it's probably gonna be a while until I get the rest of the sheetrock up and I was thinking of putting up vis-queen vapor barrier to help protect the insulation from holes and tears and such.

Is there any reason not to do this? Will putting the vapor barrier over the insulation that has a vapor barrier cause any problems?


----------



## Slawth (Sep 22, 2008)

That can be a complex answer but as far as an easy blanket answer.  No.  It is not a good idea to have a dual vapor barrier as moisture can become trapped between the two.


----------



## siddle (May 9, 2011)

NHCJ5 is correct. It is not a good idea to have a dual vapor barrier as moisture can become trapped between the two. Spot on!


----------



## ToolmanTom (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, you don't want a double vapor barrier.  You could always tape up any holes that occur in insulation paper before you drywall.  The facing paper on insulation isn't that great of a vapor barrier anyhow.


----------

